# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Shop like you are voting

## Traveler

Some parts of the environmental and human rights movements have recently been using the slogan: "Shop like you are voting".

This statement recognises that when you buy something, your actions combined with the actions of millions of other people are shaping the planet we live on.

For example, if you choose to eat beef and many others do, then there will be many cattle farms.  If you choose to shop carefully to do your best to avoid products that have been produced using slave labour, then the demand for slaves will fall and the incidence of slavery will fall.  etc etc.

Basically every day when you shop you are making choices that effect the world.  Your shopping choices are actually far more powerful than your vote in elections.

When you travel it is exactly the same.  The choices you make of where to stay, what to eat, what to buy, how to act - multiplied by millions of others - that shapes the destinations that we go to.

If you choose to stay in home stays in a manner that strengthens and respects the local culture for example, it is having an impact of preserving the local way of life.
If you choose to learn a little of the local language....
If you choose to dress in a way that is respectful to the locals....
If you put your money into local crafts....

So, keep all that in mind during your travels please.

Your actions are shaping the world and shaping the way the destinations you are in, will look in the future.  Are they going to full of McDonalds, prostitutes, bars and ...?  Or are they going to be places where local children can grow up safely within their own culture and way of life?
Your choice.

----------


## grosslewis

If you choose to shop carefully to do your best to avoid products that have been produced using slave labour, then the demand for slaves will fall and the incidence of slavery will fall. etc...........

----------


## ancintaberry

When you travel it is exactly the same. The choices you make of where to stay, what to eat, what to buy, how to act - multiplied by millions of others - that shapes the destinations that we go to.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The choices yours.what u want,and need of that items.unnecessary shoping is good for you or not depend on you what you do.

----------


## davidsmith36

The decisions you make of where to stay, what to eat, what to purchase, the proper behavior - duplicated by a great many others - that shapes the goals that we go to. 
what u want,and need of that items.unnecessary shoping is beneficial for you or not rely on upon you what you do. 
In the event that you shop painstakingly to do your best to maintain a strategic distance from items that have been delivered utilizing slave work, then the interest for slaves will fall and the rate of subjection will fall. and so on.

----------


## Adamjones

Yes Off course,
You vote when you shop at the grocery store, pump gas at the gas station, Your preferences to the people trying to give you what you want.

----------

